# Why Get Sick?



## basskiller (Feb 10, 2013)

I have received quite a few requests on posting the methods I use to keep myself from getting sick, and at this point my method is totally automatic—I just DON’T get sick. But it wasn’t always that way. Here is a bit of my story.

I USED to get sick—a lot. Come winter cold and flu season and I could count on 3-4 colds and flu bouts every year. Drove me nuts, but hey, everyone gets sick right? I looked around at my friends and co-workers and they all got sick every year too so I of course figured I was pretty average. But who really wants to be average? I had good medical coverage, and when I had a nasty cold or flu, it was always off to the doctor. He’ll fix me right up, right???

Then coincidentally a couple of things happened at that turned all this around. I lost my health insurance and the realization set in that I just absolutely could NOT afford to get sick—no way! I also happened upon a few books by Deepak Chopra that talked about the mind body connection. Quantum Healing, Ageless Body, Timeless Mind, and Unconditional Life, to name a few. And while the focus of these books is the role the body has on devastating disease such as coronary disease, cancer, and others, it didn’t take much to figure out the mind plays a HUGE role in how effective your immune system is.

The two types of generally recognized stress are physical and mental/emotional. You can physically stress a person and decreased immune function results. You can also mentally stress a person and decreased immune function results. But surely the mental stress decreases immune function because of the cascade of physical events that follow emotional stress, right?. Well, yes, and no. Without spending 20 pages going into the complexities of the issue I will just state that in my and many others opinion, immune function can be maintained even in the face of great physical and emotional stress and exposure to infectious disease by proper mind training.

When you get ill why do you recover? Well in some cases it’s the doctors magic pill or shot, but studies show that a full 75% of most illnesses are cured BY THE BODIES OWN DEFENCE/IMMUNE SYSTEM!! YES, YOU HEAL YOURSELF! Why not increase your own immune capacity? Crazy you say? Can’t be done? Well if that is your outlook you are finished before you start because if you are not 100% convinced you can do it, it can’t be done.

Your body produces a dizzying array of chemicals. It is the perfect pharmacy, it can and will produce the exact chemicals and immune response for most any situation. Most of the effective drugs the big pharm companies produce are initially found within the human body and then synthesized in the lab. There are many techniques to help your body become more efficient at these autonomic responses. Lets just start with the simple ones because I know that is what most of you are reading this for.

The first part of the process is to be 100% positive that it will work. This can be the biggest stumbling block for many. The books I listed are good places to start as they are good reads and informative as well as entertaining. A google search on mind/body connection will get you more info if you are diligent also.

With that done you now need a little work to solidify your conscious with your subconscious that you are now going to refuse to get sick. A simple yet effective method is visualization techniques. Sit in a comfortable position and relax your entire body. Most mediation methods cover how to do this. Now that you are completely relaxed, imagine your immune system to be unbeatable fierce warriors that can and WILL conquer any and all invaders. Have fun with it! Set up little or big battles and always have team immune kick-ass and come out on top. How many sessions will you have to do this for? It depends on YOU, and how real you make it, and how much you believe in its ability to work. Most will have to do quite a few sessions over many weeks/months time. Some will truly only need a few.

If you don’t visualize well you can simply make up a paragraph or so statement, and meditate on it, or repeat it aloud many, many times. Something along the lines of:

I have a strong immune system capable of fending off illness and will not allow sickness to invade my body. My body KNOWS how to remain in perfect health and protect and heal itself in times of comfort, and times of adversity.

Anything like that will do, but the words used should be words you have strong feeling towards and are “power” words for YOU.

Make this an everyday ritual for a while and you will be surprised at the results. Can all illnesses be prevented like this? For some people the answer is yes, for many, if not most the answer is no, but for those that make this philosophy part of their psyche it will go a long way towards fending off minor colds and flu that most are troubled by. Does it really work? Since I have made this a PART OF ME, and by that I mean my belief in this is so strong I just consider it a part of who I am, I have got one slight cold in five years. When I start to get sick I meditate on how strong my immune system is and the cold/flu is always stopped before it really starts.

Works for me! Why get sick?

Iron Addict


----------

